# New NY snowboarder. Few questions....



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

....about the locations around here.
I've been snowboarding twice in life. First time I spent more time wobbling and falling. Second time I was comfortable enough to tackle intermediate trails (still needing work on my ability) with decent success. Considering I was using pretty worn in rental equipment each time I'm guessing that was progression.

But anyhow...I have only ever been too Shawnee (in Pa) and to some crappy spot further upstate NY (near Woodbury Commons). I'm looking to visit a lot of places but 4 I plan to visit soon are Camelback, Hunter, Mt Snow and Windham. Reason I picked those 4 are because of a Blades shop in the city that does daily bus trips.

Has anyone from NY every taken any of those trips?
How are they?

How are the 4 locations I listed?


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

I went to Windham last year and really liked it. It was a decent mountain and a good vibe. They had a big jump set up right at the base with a huge air bag that you landed on so anyone could do it. I was still to chicken but it looked cool.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL. Cool. I think of those 4 the one I want to visit most though is Camelback. Also trying to get some of my cousins to come along with me and visit a nice East Coast resort. Right now Seven Springs seems like the move....if I can get them together to go


----------



## NYCboarder12 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm new to the site too but have been boarding off and on for many years. I recently discovered blades myself... Maybe we will run into each other on a bus one of these days.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Definitely. I plan to take as many of their (or Emilios Ski Shop's out in Queens) trips as I can.


----------

